# Random Question about some Cable I accidentally Bought



## TheDragonWins (Apr 14, 2016)

Well so i bought alot of this cable from the Govt.






I am having trouble finding out what the heck it is. Place i bought it from has no clue, and i have no clue. Its just sitting in my backyard until i can figure out what it is.








Most of it is 3/16" with 2 twisted pair and 1 fiberoptic-ish wire down the center. 

I know im grasping at straws here but figured it was worth it to ask.

pictures were too large so i just included links.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 14, 2016)

If the cable is insulated look on the insulation and there should be some information you can search on. Cant tell much by the picture.


----------



## TheDragonWins (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply, i figured out how to edit them down to fit in the post. As you can see there is no writing on the steel jacket. Unfortunately.


----------



## scrappappy (Apr 14, 2016)

While the clear cable does look like it could be fiber optic, i don't think it would have been used for transmitting communication lines because it doesn't have a sheath or jacket around it. I guess it could have been used for transmitting visible light for some purpose but it wouldn't be suitable for reliably transmitting complex information.

The makeup of the cable does seem very odd and probably served some specific purpose that is likely obsolete now. I think your best bet would be to scrap it.. looks like it would be a very manual effort but unfortunately I think that might be your best bet.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 14, 2016)

Is there anything written or stamped onto the spools?


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 14, 2016)

It's an overhead cable of some kind. The steel jacket suggests it could be strung with considerable tension, overhead applications usually have steel for strength.
The copper is too thin to carry a lot of current and it's not a high voltage cable so it's probably something like telephone or signal cable.
Just a guess.


----------



## TheDragonWins (Apr 14, 2016)

The reels are marked with DR-15-A, or DR-15-B for the most part.
















so far the only thing i could get from the markings on the reels besides a whole lot of info about the reels themselves is a PDF file about Geohydrologic data ( http://pbadupws.nrc.gov/docs/ML0333/ML033350281.pdf about yucca mountain from the early 80's. Oh well. Goes to tell, do not bid on things while intoxicated.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 14, 2016)

I see. Classic case if BUI. Bidding under the influence!  :lol:


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like 208V Three phase outdoor feed wire, by the color codes. I've seen my share of Naval Bases wired with the stuff -they loved 3 phase power for everything, it seems....

The white (called "natural") plastic core was a winding aid at the factory, and as I recall served no purpose in the field.

http://www.afcweb.com/reference/colorspec-id-system-product-chart/

Cheers,


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 14, 2016)

It is the right color wires for 3 phase line voltage, but it's not MC. I'd say overhead also and made for something specific. Who knows, it may have been used at that waste dump facility at Yucca Mountain and it finally got dug out from the back out a warehouse somewhere.


----------



## butcher (Apr 14, 2016)

Just a guess, the cable had something on the end that needed power (a signal), or sent back signals.

Example sending a sensor attached to the cable down the hole of an oil well, needing a signal back from the sensor...
Lowering an explosive charge down a well hole, sending a signal down to blow the charge...

What is the wire gauge? That could also give a clue.


----------



## TheDragonWins (Apr 15, 2016)

This may have been attached to it Via one of these amazing splices. Not completely sure they were ever together but they came with eachother when purchased.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 15, 2016)

I think Butcher may be on to something. It looks like the same color wires on whatever those sensor deals are. That stuff just may have been used at Yucca mountain.

Have you looked up the numbers on the sensors?


----------



## TheDragonWins (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes i have but I cannot find this specific one. it is PTX 121 manufactured by GE/Druck. Im just curious about why they needed armored cable for Geohydrolic data sampling. As resabed01 stated, i thought this was originally Aerial cable due to the 2 seperate layers of steel jacketing, (each is spun opposite directions). Cable is mediumish on my "wave a magnet attached to a string at the thing you think may be made of some super-gonna-make-you-rich metal". I know my scale is kind of subjective but its all I have. Mild steel =10 Gold =0, this rates somewhere like 7. Anyways, anyone wanna buy ALOT of cable? 30 bucks a spool + Freight shipping. :mrgreen: .


----------



## Dpetes (Apr 17, 2016)

These items could have come from Mercury Nevada test site. I remember using this type of Sensors back in 1970's when we drilled test holes out there. 
Here is some info for you.

Page 8 Depth and Level sensors

http://www.ge-mcs.com/download/industry-brochure/Pressure_Sensor_BR-168B_LR.pdf

Dwayne


----------



## Long Shot (Apr 17, 2016)

The cylindrical probe you show looks like a hydrostatic sensor. We use these in water works to report depth or head of water on the sensor. In our app they are simply a 4-20 mA loop powered device. Based on that Butcher could be very correct. The cable needs to be tough enough to withstand it's own weight and the force required to withdraw it from a deep bore hole where it might catch on / in a fissure. The mention of geohydrolic application backs this up.


----------



## TheDragonWins (Apr 19, 2016)

well Dwayne you have hit the nail on the head, that is exactly wehre it came from. 




Dpetes said:


> These items could have come from Mercury Nevada test site. I remember using this type of Sensors back in 1970's when we drilled test holes out there.
> Here is some info for you.
> 
> Page 8 Depth and Level sensors
> ...


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 19, 2016)

I just love it when a good mystery gets solved!

Good luck on getting it sold sir!


----------



## Dpetes (Apr 20, 2016)

Dragon, are they closing that place down? I see on the GSA Auction site that they are selling a lot of unused iron off.

Dwayne


----------



## TheDragonWins (Apr 20, 2016)

Edit. Yes completely closed. No more auctions. Nothing but high prices on useless stuff. steer clear.


----------



## TheDragonWins (Apr 20, 2016)

Long Shot said:


> The cylindrical probe you show looks like a hydrostatic sensor. We use these in water works to report depth or head of water on the sensor. In our app they are simply a 4-20 mA loop powered device. Based on that Butcher could be very correct. The cable needs to be tough enough to withstand it's own weight and the force required to withdraw it from a deep bore hole where it might catch on / in a fissure. The mention of geohydrolic application backs this up.


 :idea: just popped into my brain. When first unloading from my trailor I think a very sunfaded piece of paper between to reels said somehting like 4-LL or LL-4. Anyway...Thank ya'll for solving about 96 % of this mystery, probably going to scrap it all for pennies. No idea what the tensile strength is but the steel is much harder then any cable cutters I have. Had to use 3" rotary cut-off too. Im going to bed. Ill edit all the grammar mistakes when i wake from this slumber.


----------



## TheDragonWins (May 20, 2016)

Dpetes said:


> These items could have come from Mercury Nevada test site. I remember using this type of Sensors back in 1970's when we drilled test holes out there.
> Here is some info for you.
> 
> Page 8 Depth and Level sensors
> ...




holy crap Dwayne, lol I just read my reply about the place closing and would like to apologize. I think i had been drinking. To my knowledge they are still open and auctions should resume after they are done with what they are doing.


----------



## Dpetes (May 21, 2016)

LOL dragon, no apologue needed !! No problem either. Way to far for me to even think about biding on any of that stuff. But I do have some good and bad memories from the time I worked down there drilling test holes. Good Pay for one thing ,But the bad was stuck drill rods any where from 500 ft to the one big loss at 2500 ft. company was not happy about that. :roll: That was the only 2 mishaps I had out of 550 holes. :mrgreen: 

Have a good one...

Dwayne


----------



## TheDragonWins (Jun 3, 2016)

Dpetes said:


> LOL dragon, no apologue needed !! No problem either. Way to far for me to even think about biding on any of that stuff. But I do have some good and bad memories from the time I worked down there drilling test holes. Good Pay for one thing ,But the bad was stuck drill rods any where from 500 ft to the one big loss at 2500 ft. company was not happy about that. :roll: That was the only 2 mishaps I had out of 550 holes. :mrgreen:
> 
> Have a good one...
> 
> Dwayne


Did you use diamond coring drills that were made of Brass/diamond coated tips. I Have like 40 of those from the test site. The only info i could find about the company who made them was a lawsuit over patent infringement during the 70's or 80's

ill post pictures in a minute


----------



## Dpetes (Jun 4, 2016)

We used brass to high-grade steel bits depending on hardness of rock. here is photo of bits.

Photo By Mike wai at the English language Wikipedia, CC BY-SA 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=46005820

Swedish manufacturer Atlas Copco Craelius. From left: One Tungsten Carbide Bit and two Impregnated Drill Bits


----------



## TheDragonWins (Jun 5, 2016)

Dpetes said:


> We used brass to high-grade steel bits depending on hardness of rock. here is photo of bits.
> 
> Photo By Mike wai at the English language Wikipedia, CC BY-SA 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=46005820
> 
> Swedish manufacturer Atlas Copco Craelius. From left: One Tungsten Carbide Bit and two Impregnated Drill Bits




"a few minutes" yeah im slow. But im pretty sure this is a coring bit? under the sticker is a threaded hole that i assume is for a water supply to go through. The collar/sleeve part rotates so it kind of makes sense. Right now they have like 16 japanese/cartoonish looking micro vans and trucks up for sale. Makes me think they just buy 50 of everything regardless if they know it will workout or not.


----------



## Dpetes (Jun 6, 2016)

lol, quite a few :lol: But at least you did make it back :mrgreen: 

You asked, 
1. But im pretty sure this is a coring bit? Yes that is a concrete core drill. Used to take core samples of concrete floors, walls and sealing's of area where the bombs were placed under ground for testing. 
2. under the sticker is a threaded hole that I assume is for a water supply to go through. Right!
3. The collar/sleeve part rotates so it kind of makes sense. this bit would be screwed onto a drill to make it work. See link below.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...core+drill&qpvt=concrete+core+drill&FORM=IGRE


----------

